# All Grain Mash - German Alt Bier



## manga (31/1/06)

Thought I'd like to share my excitement of having made my first all grain mash. I just just common kitchen equipment to see if it would work.

If it works I will go ahead and invest in copper cooling tube, 50L kettle and 36L mash tun plus a 4 ring gas burner.

It has just been bottled and the first taste will be in 4 weeks time.

A photo diary of my batch can be viewed at:

http://www30.websamba.com/manga0/homebrew/homebrew.html

:beerbang:


----------



## shmick (31/1/06)

manga said:


> If it works I will go ahead and invest in copper cooling tube, 50L kettle and 36L mash tun plus a 4 ring gas burner.
> 
> [post="105675"][/post]​



Is that all Manga?

It's a slippery slope

Hope it turns out a beauty. :chug:


----------



## Justin (31/1/06)

Good work manga, hope it turns out ok. 

Interesting that you felt the need to step mash even though you were just doing a mini test run. I'd have just gone with a simple one step infusion mash but I guess if your heating it on the stove it's hardly any more work to walk the mash through some steps.

Hope it gives you an accurate idea of what an all grain brew tastes like, or at least what is possible. Don't be surprised if it's not though.

I did a minimash to start out basically like you did and pretty much thought bugger this, it'll be easier with proper equipment-so you have been warned by schmick and me-the desire for better equipment to make the procedure easier will come hard and fast.

Great to hear anyway. Hope it turns out well.

Cheers, justin


----------

